# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Water als geneesmiddel voor moderne ziekten ?

## afra1213

Dinsdag, 15 maart 2011 11:21

Is water het beste geneesmiddel voor moderne ziekten?
Toen de ayatollahs in 1979 in Iran de macht overnamen van sjah Mohammad Reza Pahlavi, belandde Fereydoon Batmanghelidj  net als veel andere intellectuelen  in de beruchte Evin-gevangenis in Teheran. Batmanghelidj was arts en behandelde gedurende zijn gevangenschap van twee jaar en zeven maanden ruim drieduizend patiënten met niets anders dan water. De jonge arts stuitte op zijn opmerkelijke geneeswijze toen hij op een nacht een medegevangene moest behandelen die aan een acute en zeer pijnlijke maagzweer leed.

Helaas er waren geen medicijnen. Om toch íets te kunnen doen, gaf hij de patiënt twee glazen water. Binnen acht minuten was de pijn verdwenen. Batmanghelidj schreef de man vervolgens ieder uur twee glazen water voor. De klachten verdwenen voorgoed.

De gevangenis bleek een ideaal proeflaboratorium om de genezende effecten van water uit te testen op alle mogelijke aandoeningen als gevolg van stress en slechte voeding. Nadat Batmanghelidj werd vrijgelaten, ontvluchtte hij zijn land in 1982 en emigreerde naar de Verenigde Staten. Zijn bevindingen werden een jaar later gepubliceerd in het Journal of Clinical Gastroenterology. In de jaren die volgden, zou Batmanghelidj verkondigen dat vrijwel elke ziekte  en zeker elke moderne ziekte  is terug te voeren op een gebrek aan water, ofwel: op uitdroging.

Uitdroging? In het overvloedige Westen? Jazeker. De meeste drankjes die wij drinken  zoals thee (dat cafeïne bevat), koffie, frisdrank en alcoholhoudende drankjes  dehydrateren het lichaam. Vooral koffie en alcohol drogen het lichaam uit, vandaar de nadorst van kroegtijgers en het glas water dat wordt aangeraden bij iedere kop koffie.

Volgens Batmanghelidj  in 2004 overleden aan longontsteking  is een droge mond alléén geen goede dorstindicator. Het lichaam laat weten dat het dorst heeft door pijn te produceren. Uitdroging is de aanleiding voor vele soorten pijn en degeneratieve ziekten, zoals astma, artritis, hypertensie, angina, diabetes (type 2), lupus en multiple sclerose. De boodschap is duidelijk: veel mensen zijn niet ziek, maar hebben dorst. En dorst behandel je niet met medicijnen, maar met water.

Als het zo simpel en effectief was, waarom is die boodschap zo weinig doorgedrongen tot de reguliere geneeskunde? Dat heeft vermoedelijk te maken met de wijze waarop wetenschappelijk onderzoek moet zijn georganiseerd. Batmanghelidj had geen willekeurig samengestelde groep patiënten met vergelijkbare aandoeningen, waarvoor hij een controlegroep kon samenstellen  en zijn testen speelden zich niet eens af in iets wat léék op een laboratorium. Het gerandomiseerde, dubbelblinde en placebogecontroleerde onderzoek dat de waarde van een medische interventie moet vaststellen, is duur. En wie financiert het onderzoek naar de mogelijk helende effecten van water als water niet is te patenteren en dus commercieel niet aantrekkelijk zal zijn voor de farmaceutische industrie?

In What Is Enlightenment? (juni-augustus 2006) krijgt het medicijn water steun van Peter Ragnar, de Amerikaanse natuurwetenschapper en expert op het gebied van lang en gezond leven. Hij stelt dat de ziekte van Alzheimer niets anders is dan het resultaat van langdurige uitdroging van de hersenen. Mensen zijn niet dement, aldus Ragnar, ze hebben dorst. De hersenen bestaan voor zeker tachtig procent uit water. Wanneer de hersenen slechts twee procent minder vocht tot hun beschikking hebben, wordt het korte termijngeheugen zo warrig, dat je de namen van je vrienden niet meer kunt herinneren of waar je je sleutels hebt gelegd. Ragnar schat dat zeker 75 procent van de Westerse mensen zijn uitgedroogd. 

Geen wonder, suggereert hij, dat velen zo nu en dan hun verstand lijken te verliezen. Ieder mens scheidt onder normale omstandigheden drie tot vier liter vocht per etmaal uit. Om die hoeveelheid aan te vullen, moeten we dus ten minste dezelfde hoeveelheid vocht toevoegen. Wacht niet tot u dorst krijgt, luidt het advies. Dorst is namelijk een teken dat uw lichaam een acuut tekort heeft aan water.

Kraanwater is goed genoeg, menen sommigen. Anderen beweren dat we schoon, eventueel gezuiverd water nodig hebben, zodat ons lichaam het minst wordt belast. (Ragnar raadt aan om gedestilleerd water te drinken.) Hierover zijn de meningen nog verdeeld. Té schoon water is mogelijk niet gezond, doordat het mineralen uit de cellen zou onttrekken. Vergeet niet dat Batmanghelidj in de Iranese gevangenis beschikte over kraanwater, dat volgens Westerse normen niet bepaald schoon zal zijn geweest.

Toch zou de basis voor een gezond leven wel eens even simpel als goedkoop kunnen zijn: drink meer water.

Meer informatie: www.watercure.com
Bron: Odemagazine.nl

----------


## Flogiston

_Als het zo simpel en effectief was, waarom is die boodschap zo weinig doorgedrongen tot de reguliere geneeskunde?_

Die boodschap is echt wel doorgedrongen. Het is juist de reguliere wetenschap die ons heeft geleerd dat onze cognitieve vermogens al beginnen af te nemen ruim _voordat_ we dorst krijgen. Wil je alert blijven, dan moet je dus al drinken voordat je behoefte krijgt aan een glaasje water of iets anders.

Helaas dringt deze boodschap nauwelijks door tot de maatschappij, waardoor bijvoorbeeld automobilisten minder attent zijn doordat ze een uur lang, soms zelfs twee uur lang, helemaal niets drinken. Waarschijnlijk komt dat doordat de boodschap die de wetenschap ons probeert te brengen, indruist tegen ons gevoel dat het lichaam perfect zou zijn en zelf het beste kan aangeven wanneer het tijd is iets te drinken.

Helaas - het dorstgevoel van het lichaam komt altijd te laat.


_En wie financiert het onderzoek naar de mogelijk helende effecten van water als water niet is te patenteren en dus commercieel niet aantrekkelijk zal zijn voor de farmaceutische industrie?_

De financiering van dit onderzoek is gebeurd met overheidsgelden. Deze gelden zijn toegekend aan fundamenteel wetenschappelijk onderzoek, dat losstaat van welke commerciële belangen dan ook.


_Toch zou de basis voor een gezond leven wel eens even simpel als goedkoop kunnen zijn: drink meer water._

Inderdaad! Dat is precies de boodschap die de wetenschap probeert over te brengen.

----------

